# Phone screen messed up, no insurance...



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Using phone before bed. Fine. Woke up, and it looked like this. I have never dropped this phone or anything.

Rebooting, battery pull, etc. isn't fixing it. It's like a bunch of the pixels are locked to a blue hue.

Unfortunately, no insurance









I've had it less than 365 days though, which someone mentioned means I still have manufacturer defect coverage.

Anyone know if I'm SOL?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes. Hardware issues are covered for a year. Should be fine.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Yes. Hardware issues are covered for a year. Should be fine.


Awesome. Thank you! I will be making a stop by an official AT&T store tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## sn0wboarder360 (Mar 31, 2012)

guldilox said:


> Awesome. Thank you! I will be making a stop by an official AT&T store tomorrow I suppose.


Suggestion #1: Use Samung Kies or CWM and do a full software restore/flash your phone back to OEM stock out of the box or a different custom firmware version.

Could have been a driver issue gone corrupt or something.

Suggestion #2: Last resort, all else failing before you take it in... 
identical same thing happened to my son's ipod touch. Window was left open and the phone looks like it got condensation inbetween the glass and digitzer or something, stupid as it sounds, take the battery out, throw it in a bag of rice (yes, I know... it sounds weird, but the rice absorbs all the moisture) - for 24 hours or in a zip loc bag with some silica gel packets. (Draws moisture out) - The next morning I took it out, and turned it on. It was as good as new.

If not, then just take it to AT&T.

Cheers.


----------

